# Trade Test on Timeshareforums



## michelle (Jan 30, 2006)

http://www.timeshareforums.com/ is getting ready to do a trade test. This is for all owners, regardless of timeshare location. They are currently polling for best date and time to do the test.

It would be great if everyone here could participate. However, there is one snag: we SA owners also have the added complication of whether the deposit was made before or after "Black Sunday". They might want to know how many months out the deposit was made anyway, and that might help us to distinguish.


----------



## michelle (Feb 6, 2006)

*Trade test Tuesday Feb 7!!*

Just another reminder. See this thread for more detail:

http://www.timeshareforums.com/showthread.php?t=5526

Please participate with your SA weeks!!

*Black Sunday * was Sunday May 22nd, 2005 - Please ensure that whether you deposited pre or post Black Sunday is clear when you stipulate how long ago you banked your week. E.g. 9+ months ago is pre-BS and 8 or less months ago is post BS.


----------



## Sue S (Feb 16, 2006)

I've tried endless times to join timeshareforums but I just can't get the string verification right on registration.  I'm sure it's not me - I've tried it about a dozen times now!


----------



## PClapham (Feb 16, 2006)

*timeshare forums*

If it understand it correctly, you must pay a membership fee to see any trade test results.
Correct?  Is it worth paying for two different sites?

anita


----------



## Amy (Feb 16, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> If it understand it correctly, you must pay a membership fee to see any trade test results.
> Correct?  Is it worth paying for two different sites?
> 
> anita



No, the exchange opportunities boards, including trade test results, are limited to those who either (1) have at least 15 posts on Timeshare Forums or (1) are a bronze contributor to the site.


----------



## SciTchr (Feb 16, 2006)

PClapham said:
			
		

> If it understand it correctly, you must pay a membership fee to see any trade test results.
> Correct?  Is it worth paying for two different sites?
> 
> anita


 You don't need to pay...just make 15 posts and you can see the Exchange Opportunities, which is one place that the trade test results are located. It is an awesome area...the Exchange Opportunities or Sightings are divided by company (RCI, II, etc.)


----------

